# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  U laži su kratke noge

## kandela

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/alfon...ji-clanak-5250

nek nam se cijeli svijet smije, pitam se sto ministar vidi ujutro u ogledalu   :Laughing:

----------


## MalenaMM

ah, kandela, možda konačno i drugima sjedne da nije ovo interna urota protiv Milinovića nego njegove nestručnosti, njegovih laži i sl.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kandela

znas tesko mi je zbog ovog svega kaj se dogadja oko nas...veliki sam emotivac, i uvijek sve sa srcem.... ali meni je ustvari ovo prilika koju trebamo svi iskoristiti....ne samo za MPO nego za sve segmente zivota...

ako je nas 500 po cijeloj hrvatskoj uspjelo promjeniti jednu recenicu u ovom zakonu...sto mislis sto moze učiniti svaka dusa koja bi sutra trebala biti pogođena haračem od 3%?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Sad sam Milinoviću napisala kritiku i poslala mu link sa vijestima pa nek čita ako je slučajno propustio. :D 
Mislim da se u svakim novinama u zadnje vrijeme nađe neki kritički osvrt o njemu a kaže da nije dobio ni jedan mail kritike baš čudno  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Gabi

> Sad sam Milinoviću napisala kritiku i poslala mu link sa vijestima pa nek čita ako je slučajno propustio. :D 
> Mislim da se u svakim novinama u zadnje vrijeme nađe neki kritički osvrt o njemu a kaže da nije dobio ni jedan mail kritike baš čudno


I ja sam poslala mail.  :D

----------


## pino

ovo je super!  :D  a ja bila razocarana sto mi se ne javljaju a napisala sam im valjda jedno 3-4 poruke. Uh kako mi je drago da su se javili novinaru/novinarki! Obila im se studija o glavu!   :Laughing:

----------


## nabla

Svaka cast Sandri sto se probila do njih!  :D

----------


## Suncem.m.

:Dancing Fever:

----------


## ivarica

> Svaka cast Sandri sto se probila do njih!  :D


sandra je neka bilo koja novinarka sandra ili neka nasa sandra?

----------


## RuzicaSB

*Bravo Sandra* (novinarka VL), uspjela si! Hvala ti do neba i nazad.  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## laky

ministar nije svjestan svoje nesvijesti definitivno   :Razz:

----------


## Cannisa

Hvala novinarki  :Heart:  
Baš mi je drago  :Laughing:   zanimaju me sada njegovi komentari , sada kada je ko zna već po koji put uhvaćen u laži...

----------


## nina1

bravo za članak !!!
gol*u*me eto ti sad toronta !!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## Angie75

Meni se plače od užasa što nam takvi pišu zakone  :/

----------


## Kadauna

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  


ajme, ajme, kako će nekome nos narasti iako taj netko već ima poveliki nos   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## bublica3

Cure BRAVO!!!!    :Love:    ....i opet mi se plače  :Heart:

----------


## Kadauna

*Angie75*


nemoj biti tužna, ja sam vesela što je tako, što je sve ovako prozirno i nestabilno, tako nam je dao nesvjesno prostora i temelja za obranu. Zamisli da su se bolje pripremili!!?? Bilo bi ih teže pobijati u pokušaju da izguraju ovaj zakon. 

Davno sam ja rekla da sumnjam da će ovo proći....

By the way, prikupljamo dodatne informacije s poljskih foruma i poljski zakon (u pripremi) u cijelosti o situaciji u Poljskoj, isto tako uspostavljeni su kontakti prema talijanskim forumima, njemačkim, švicarskim, irskim.....

sve redom zemlje koje je navodio i Golum i Milinović i nije istina da su to zemlje u kojima je zabranjeno zamrzavanje zametaka!! Liars, liars, liars.....

----------


## fjora

kadauna, u ovom ti se intervju-u spominje uspješnost odmrzavanja jajnih stanica od 65% što si nedavno pitala na drugom topik-u

----------


## Angie75

*Kadauna*, naravno da sam sretna zbog zakona, nemoj me krivo shvatiti! Kad sam vidjela članak, srce mi je poskočilo  :D 

al kad sam se onda malo zamislila, općenito, o tome tko vodi našu zemlju i na kakav način se ofrlje pišu zakoni, došlo mi je muka

----------


## Vali

Super za članak!  :D

----------


## lisa84

A evo zašto se Zakon moro donijeti po hitnom postupku! Da ne bude rasprave kakva se posljednjih dana vodi. Sve bi im se laži raskrinkale!

Bravo Sandra! 
I hvala Sandra  :Heart:

----------


## BusyBee

Strasno je gdje mi zivimo i kakvi nas vodaju dok vecina suti.
I da, ovo mi je od jucer milijun puta bilo u glavi:



> ako je nas 500 po cijeloj hrvatskoj uspjelo promjeniti jednu recenicu u ovom zakonu...sto mislis sto moze učiniti svaka dusa koja bi sutra trebala biti pogođena haračem od 3%?

----------


## bublica3

Link članka treba slat svima, možda nekome promakne!

..pa i na ustavni sud!

E-mail adresa Ustavnog suda: Ustavni_sud@usud.hr


URED PREDSJEDNIKA USTAVNOG SUDA
Ksenija Podgornik, predstojnik
tel.: +385 1 6400 100
fax: +385 1 6400 000
e-mail: Ksenija_Podgornik@usud.hr

CENTAR ZA EVIDENCIJU I DOKUMENTACIJU USTAVNOG SUDA
voditelj: Lidija Oršanić, viši ustavnosudski savjetnik
osoba za kontakt: Karmen Gospodinović, ustavnosudski savjetnik
tel.: +385 1 6400 383
e-mail: Karmen_Gospodinovic@usud.hr

GLAVNO TAJNIŠTVO USTAVNOG SUDA
Mr.sc. Teodor Antić, glavni tajnik
osoba za kontakt: Tatjana Brajković, tajnica
tel.: +385 1 6400 200
fax: +385 1 6400 001
e-mail: Tatjana_Brajkovic@usud.hr

TAJNIŠTVO ZA USTAVNOSUDSKO POSLOVANJE
Vladimira Vodanović, zamjenica glavnog tajnika za ustavnosudsko poslovanje
tel.: +385 1 6400 254
tel.: +385 1 4550 927
fax: +385 1 4551 055
e-mail: Vladimira_Vodanovic@usud.hr

----------


## bublica3

ja sam ga poslala svima, od Presjednika, Jadre, svim strankama, ustavnom sudu,..

----------


## bublica3

...naravno i ministru i njegovom tajniku    :Laughing:

----------


## lisa84

> ako je nas 500 po cijeloj hrvatskoj uspjelo promjeniti jednu recenicu u ovom zakonu...sto mislis sto moze učiniti svaka dusa koja bi sutra trebala biti pogođena haračem od 3%?


Ovo mi se bezbroj puta motalo mo glavi: "Kako bi izgledo prosvjed, kad bi svi nezadovoljni građani izašli na ulice? MI, umirovljenici, seljaci, ribari, studenti, učenici, njihovi roditelji, svi koji su zaposleni, oni koji nisu, oni koji su dobili otkaze... Svako bi se našo u nekoj skupini!"

Jest da je OT, al po čemu su ovi u Vladi kompetentni da smišljaju antirecesijske mjere? Malo su ministri ovog, pa malo onog...
Stručnjake ni tu niko ništa ne pita.
Trebali bi oformit skupinu, tim stručnjaka - ekonomista koji će smislit najbolje rješenje, a sebi smanjit plaće, jer ne rade ništa; bar ne kako treba!

----------


## vikki

Bravo za članak   :Klap:  (mada mislim da Milinovića to neće baš uzrujati, čovjek smatra da je laž legitimna u politici   :Sad:   )

----------


## bibi

ah....napokoon!!!! :D  :D

----------


## Angie75

Već dugo nisam pročitala ovako dobar komentar:

http://www.jutarnji.hr/komentari/cla...,23,,170484.jl

----------


## tonili

Polako, ali sigurno i uz veliki PLJUUUUS laži i obmane padaju u vodu!!!
Hvala svim medijima na podršci - istina je najbolje oružje!
P.S. Ste pročitale Jergovića u  današnjem Jutarnjem?

----------


## tonili

*Angie* me  preduhitrila - neznam stavljat linkove   :Embarassed:

----------


## taca70

U petak sam mislila da smo dosle do dna i mom ocaju nije bilo kraja,a sada svakim danom sve vise vjerujem u POBJEDU. Samo, znate da ovo nije milinovicev zakon, glavni kuhar je Hebrang a ovaj je sretan da izvrsava njegove naloge bez potrebe da ukljuci mozak.

----------


## aenea

To što Jergović ima takav komentar u Jutarnjem listu - puno govori o tome koliko je veliko ono što VL i njihovi novinari rade. Hvala na istini Sandri Veljković i njenim kolegama!  :Love:

----------


## Angie75

aenea, tvoj potpis mi je stvarno genijalan! toga se valjda drže i Golem i Milinović.

----------


## fritulica1

Ajme, pozalit ce dan kad su se uhvatili zakona o MPO-i.
Toronto.  8)

----------


## aenea

Angie75   :Kiss:  , al bilo bi super da ga se drže samo njih dvojica..

----------


## vinko

pino, koja je ekspresno kontaktirala autore i odmah ih obavijestila o zloupotrebi njihovog istraživanja:   :Naklon:  

i Sandri Veljković, novinarki koja je napravila ovaj interview:  :Naklon:

----------


## mamma san

> Već dugo nisam pročitala ovako dobar komentar:
> 
> http://www.jutarnji.hr/komentari/cla...,23,,170484.jl



Bolesno dobar članak!!!!   :Smile:  Bravo Jergoviću!!!   :Smile:

----------


## fritulica1

> Naravno, stav da je zametak živo biće je glup, što se vrlo lako može i dokazati tako što bismo na nekoliko dana u zamrzivač strpali nekoliko zametaka i Darka Milinovića. Ako doista vjeruje da je zametak ljudsko biće, Milinović bi morao na ovo pristati, vjerujući da će se, kao i ti zameci, otopiti u živog, zdravog i jednako upotrebljivog ministra. Njegovo sudjelovanje u ovom eksperimentu dobro bi činilo hrvatskome društvu, a njega bi naširoko proslavilo.


  :Laughing:

----------


## fritulica1

> pino, koja je ekspresno kontaktirala autore i odmah ih obavijestila o zloupotrebi njihovog istraživanja


x

----------


## Arkana10

> pino, koja je ekspresno kontaktirala autore i odmah ih obavijestila o zloupotrebi njihovog istraživanja:   
> 
> i Sandri Veljković, novinarki koja je napravila ovaj interview:


  :Love:

----------


## Bebel

> M.Jergovic prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Naravno, stav da je zametak živo biće je glup, što se vrlo lako može i dokazati tako što bismo na nekoliko dana u zamrzivač strpali nekoliko zametaka i Darka Milinovića. Ako doista vjeruje da je zametak ljudsko biće, Milinović bi morao na ovo pristati, vjerujući da će se, kao i ti zameci, otopiti u živog, zdravog i jednako upotrebljivog ministra. Njegovo sudjelovanje u ovom eksperimentu dobro bi činilo hrvatskome društvu, a njega bi naširoko proslavilo.


 :Laughing:  ZAKON

Ovaj članak i onaj u VL tako su me jutros razveselili da vam to ne mogu opisati riječima.
Sad nam preostaje čekati reakcije Ustavnog suda s nadom da će pasti cijeli text zakona.
Još kad bi nakon ove obmane pao i Milinović.

 :Love:

----------


## MIJA 32

> pino, koja je ekspresno kontaktirala autore i odmah ih obavijestila o zloupotrebi njihovog istraživanja:   
> 
> i Sandri Veljković, novinarki koja je napravila ovaj interview:


  :Kiss:

----------


## marči

s obzirom  da vam se jako sviđa jergovićev komentar, slobodno nastavite komentirati na zasebno otvorenoj temi.

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=80231

----------


## Bebel

Ja ću još jednom reći da sam neizmjerno zahvalna g. A.Kniewaldu (i osobno sam mu se zahvalila) što je među prvima iz struke istupio, borio se i bori se za naša prava. 

Javno je iskazao sve nelogičnosti ovog zakona i na neki način usmjerio na to tko su tvorci ovog nebuloznog zakona.
Hvala mu na tome   :Heart:

----------


## necija mama

> pino, koja je ekspresno kontaktirala autore i odmah ih obavijestila o zloupotrebi njihovog istraživanja:   
> 
> i Sandri Veljković, novinarki koja je napravila ovaj interview:


  :Naklon:

----------


## necija mama

I haval Alfonsu Del Valle što je našao vremena   :Heart:

----------


## Joe

> vinko prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pino, koja je ekspresno kontaktirala autore i odmah ih obavijestila o zloupotrebi njihovog istraživanja:   
> 
> i Sandri Veljković, novinarki koja je napravila ovaj interview:


  :Naklon:  

pino, svaka ti čast  :Love:

----------


## marti_sk

:Klap:  

pino svaka cast   :Heart:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> pino, koja je ekspresno kontaktirala autore i odmah ih obavijestila o zloupotrebi njihovog istraživanja:   
> 
> i Sandri Veljković, novinarki koja je napravila ovaj interview:


  :Naklon:  

 :Love:

----------


## sretna35

:Klap:  svima kji su bili uključeni u ovaj projekt

sjajni rezultati za nas

----------


## Mali Mimi

Hvala Pino koja ga je prva kontaktirala, a potom i našoj vrijednoj novinarki što je dobila ovakav intervju.
Bilo bi super napraviti video sa svim njihovim lažima i iza svake laži ih demantirati i to staviti na tv   :Laughing:

----------


## lilium

Bravo pino  :Heart:  
Bravo za novinarku i VL :D

----------


## molu

:Klap:  i   :Naklon:  svima u ovom projektu. *Mala Mimi* ovo mi se cini odlicna ideja

----------


## Jelena

H V A L A svima koji su doprinjeli da se ovo objavi. G E N I J A L N O !

jako sam dirnuta.

----------


## ivorka

Bravo Sandra
Bravo Jergović

 :D  :D  :D 

Tako treba ići dalje pa će Milinović & Co. konačno pokleknuti.

----------


## necija mama

A možda Milinović i Golem ne znaju dobro engleski, pa nisu razumijeli što u studiji piše   :Grin:

----------


## Jelena

> A možda Milinović i Golem ne znaju dobro engleski, pa nisu razumijeli što u studiji piše


Što bi Kundera rekao: "Opravdava li ih to što nisu znali?"

:smajlić_povračkić:

----------


## melange

> vinko prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pino, koja je ekspresno kontaktirala autore i odmah ih obavijestila o zloupotrebi njihovog istraživanja  
> 
> 
> x


i pohvale autorici članka. bravo cure :D

----------


## tonili

Svima HVALA od   :Heart:  !

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Svima HVALA od   !


Potpis!  :Heart:

----------


## fritulica1

Evo i na net.hr:

http://www.net.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/p...06.html?pos=n2

----------


## bublica3

:Laughing:  ZAKON

Ovaj članak i onaj u VL tako su me jutros razveselili da vam to ne mogu opisati riječima.
Sad nam preostaje čekati reakcije Ustavnog suda s nadom da će pasti cijeli text zakona.
Još kad bi nakon ove obmane pao i Milinović.

 :Love: [/quote]


i mene je jako obradovao članak    :Laughing:   :D   :Grin:   nakon dosta dana sam pila kavicu sa smješkom na licu!

----------


## bublica3

> Bravo Sandra
> Bravo Jergović
> 
>  :D  :D  :D 
> 
> Tako treba ići dalje pa će Milinović & Co. konačno pokleknuti.




 :D  :D  :D 

Sad ministar i tajničić trebaju dati zasluženu ostavku!

----------


## Nata_Lija

> Sad ministar i tajničić trebaju dati zasluženu ostavku!


Ja sam im obojici slala mail s tom "zamolbom".   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> bublica3 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Sad ministar i tajničić trebaju dati zasluženu ostavku!
> 
> 
> Ja sam im obojici slala mail s tom "zamolbom".


Ma oni ti takve mailove ne primaju.
Samo brojne pohvale, cijelu jednu   :Razz:

----------


## bublica3

Cure šaljite i dalje mailove! S pritiskom ne smijemo prestat dok ne odu......   :Predaja:  

OTKAZ  :D  :D  :D 

Spoznaja da ih mi plačamo,..uF Fuj Bjak

----------


## Bebel

U šoku sam!
On ih i dalje na neki način podržava. Vidi se tko želi obogatiti svoju kliniku (isprika svima koji su kod njega uspjeli, ali ovo je previše).
http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/milin...akon-clanak-53

_Prof. Šimunić, pak, vjeruje da će praksa i struka zakon s vremenom korigirati. - Zakon je između liberalnog i konzervativnog iako 90 posto zemalja ima liberalniji. No, pacijentice su uspaničene jer su stekle dojam da je u zakonu sve protiv djece. Nije baš tako - govori Šimunić. Predlaže da se dopusti oplodnja ne smo tri nego više jajnih stanica._

Nego kako je uvaženi doktore?

_- Vjerojatno bi od četiri do pet jajnih stanica bilo dovoljno. Od pet jajnih stanica nastaju od dva do tri zametka, što daje od 30 do 50 posto šansi za trudnoću, a preostale jajne stanice neka se zamrznu. Jer, uz tzv. blaže protokole, samo će 10 posto pacijentica imati dovoljno jajnih stanica i za kriopohranu, a polovica će ih nakon odmrzavanja stvoriti i zametke._

Poštovani doktore, ti blaži protokoli će vašoj klinici donijeti više novaca jer mogu ići svaki mjesec za razliku od stimulacija.

_Dakle, novi zakon, bez promjena, usmjerit će nas na blage protokole, od jedan do dva zametka za embriotransfer i 22-24 posto šanse za trudnoću. Samo svaka petnaesta pacijentica imat će i dodatan kriotransfer sa 15 posto šanse za trudnoću. I tehnologija će napredovati te se za godinu-dvije mogu očekivati i bolji rezultati - rekao je prof. Šimunić._

Poštovani doktore, što mislite što su ženi od 39 g. godina-dvije?

Nitko me ne može uvjeriti da on nema prste u ovom zakonu  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## aenea

Bebel..Šimunić je "njihov"..sad su ga angažirali da ih vadi iz..khm..

----------


## Gabi

Sad se vidi koji privatnici žele samo zaslužiti na nama, a koji nam svim srcem pokušavaju pomoći da ostvarimo svoj cilj.

----------


## fritulica1

A sad znamo i koju cemo kliniku zaobilaziti.   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Zašto imam osjećaj da Šimuniću neće tako cvjetati posao kako on, očito, vjeruje?

----------


## aenea

Možda ćemo i biti prisiljene ići u njegovu..nigdje ne navodi kad će državne klinike imati aparaturu i obučeno osoblje za pohranu jajnih stanica..Posebno u doba recesije, rastrčat će se da ih kupe  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ksena28

> Zašto imam osjećaj da Šimuniću neće tako cvjetati posao kako on, očito, vjeruje?


neka kod njega u poliklinici milinović mjeri uspješnost ostvarih trudnoća!!! NI MRTVA U POL. IVF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## fritulica1

> neka kod njega u poliklinici milinović mjeri uspješnost ostvarih trudnoća!!! NI MRTVA U POL. IVF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


x[/b]

----------


## aenea

> Ksena28 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> neka kod njega u poliklinici milinović mjeri uspješnost ostvarih trudnoća!!! NI MRTVA U POL. IVF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> x[/b]


*X*

----------


## TeddyBearz

> neka kod njega u poliklinici milinović mjeri uspješnost ostvarih trudnoća!!! NI MRTVA U POL. IVF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*X*


A razmišljala sam pred par mjeseci da odem tamo... ma nema šanse!  :Mad:

----------


## gupi51

Želim zahvaliti novinarki  Sandri Veljković i njezinom kolegi koji su imali hrabrosti razmišljati svojom glavom, a ne prvo pitati za mišljenje.

Najveće hvala našoj *Pino* bez koje ovoga vjerojatno ne bi bilo.

----------


## pino

Ma nisam ja nista zasluzna, zena se je toga sama sjetila puno prije nego je meni sinulo, i sigurno joj nije bilo lagano uloviti jednog zaposlenog sefa klinike s vremenskom razlikom od 7 sati. Ja svoju familiju cesto ne mogu uloviti. Zato joj jos vise skidam kapu sto joj je to uspjelo!

----------


## vikki

> M.Jergovic prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Naravno, stav da je zametak živo biće je glup, što se vrlo lako može i dokazati tako što bismo na nekoliko dana u zamrzivač strpali nekoliko zametaka i Darka Milinovića. Ako doista vjeruje da je zametak ljudsko biće, Milinović bi morao na ovo pristati, vjerujući da će se, kao i ti zameci, otopiti u živog, zdravog i jednako upotrebljivog ministra. Njegovo sudjelovanje u ovom eksperimentu dobro bi činilo hrvatskome društvu, a njega bi naširoko proslavilo.


Pročitala sam ga nekoliko puta jutros uz kavu. Bravo, Jerga!  :Klap:  

O Šimuniću mislim što i prije   :Sad:

----------


## martina123

*Sandra*, veliko ti HVALA!   :Naklon:

----------


## molu

*Sandra* i *Pino*  :Naklon:   do poda!

*Pino* ne umanjuj svoje zasluge - FANTASTIČNA SI!!!!

U poliklinku IVF i dr Š. - ni da mi plati!!!!!!!!

----------


## Jelena

> Pcelica Mara prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zašto imam osjećaj da Šimuniću neće tako cvjetati posao kako on, očito, vjeruje?
> 
> 
> neka kod njega u poliklinici milinović mjeri uspješnost ostvarih trudnoća!!! NI MRTVA U POL. IVF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


x

Al nisam ni prije namjeravala...

----------


## Natalina

Ako nas mediji prate, a vjerujem da prate mislim da bi već kroz dan-dva u medijima mogli očekivati i članke o dr.Š. kao i o ministru b.!?   :Laughing:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

A ja sve čekam da osvane od Šimunića mail pa da navalimo. Osjećam se ko morski pas, samo čekam novu mali adresu pa u napad, piši, piši, plivaj, plivaj... (ovo ja pod utjecajem Ralja  :Smile: )

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ovo je pismo koje sam uputila dr. Radončiću na portalu Zdravlje i život i obratite pažnju na zadnji dio teksta

Poštovani doktore

Ovaj put neću postavljati pitanja samo da Vam javno zahvalim za sve što činite za nas pacijente koji su zakinuti novim zakonom o potpomognutoj oplodnji.
Slušala sam Vas u dvije radio emisje i bili ste super, za razliku od državnog tajnika koji je pokazao je da se ni on u puno stvari ne razumije, a tvrdi kako je ovaj zakon jako dobar.
Hvala Vam od srca 

Nema na čemu.
Iskreno, tada je čini mi se i druga strana pomalo shvatila da je na terenu koji ne poznaje niti površno.
*Ja se sa svoje strane doista divim članicama gradjanskih udruga koje perfektno nalaze kontraargumente i dokazuju sve činjenično.*
 :D  :D

----------


## bublica3

> Pcelica Mara prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zašto imam osjećaj da Šimuniću neće tako cvjetati posao kako on, očito, vjeruje?
> 
> 
> neka kod njega u poliklinici milinović mjeri uspješnost ostvarih trudnoća!!! NI MRTVA U POL. IVF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Slažem se s vama. Ali moram dodat jedno moje iskustvo. Kad sam odlučila ić na IVF u Zg čula sam za Dr.Š i otišla u polikliniku IVF na razgovor s nalazima itd da dogovorim postupak. Kroz priču mi je on predložio da odem u Petrovu, da šta ću trošit novce ako imam 3 puta besplatno. Rekao je: ja sam i tamo. ( moram priznat da ga u Petrovoj nisam puno vidila osim na ultrazvuku) ali sve me to jako iznenadilo.
Sada ne vjerujem da bi otišla opet kod njega. Teško mi je za povjerovat u to da se slaže s nekim budalaštinama..

----------


## Bebel

> *Sandra* i *Pino*   do poda!
> 
> *Pino* ne umanjuj svoje zasluge - FANTASTIČNA SI!!!!
> 
> U poliklinku IVF i dr Š. - ni da mi plati!!!!!!!!


*X*

----------


## tonili

Moram i ovdje napisati ono što smo već komentirale, a to je da je dr.Š predstojnik u državnoj klinici i mili nam Dado mu je šef! Uvjerena sam da je dobio "naputak" što reći, a što ne. I sad se Š.trudi biti i pošten i j...n, a svi mi znamo da to nejde...
Zato se divim liječnicima koji se javno bore protiv ovog zakona, jer, makar radili u privatnom sektoru, Dado može i njima zakomplicirat život (prije svega mislim na dobivanje raznoraznih dozvola).....eto za poštenje i ljudskost!  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## fritulica1

> ato se divim liječnicima koji se javno bore protiv ovog zakona, jer, makar radili u privatnom sektoru, Dado može i njima zakomplicirat život (prije svega mislim na dobivanje raznoraznih dozvola)...


Grozna mi je ta cinjenica. U 21. stoljecu smo, a malo nas toga razlikuje od vremena innkvizicije.  Zar je stvarno u Hrvatskoj nepozeljno i opasno slobodno misliti i izrazavati misao?   :Sad:

----------


## ina33

> ato se divim liječnicima koji se javno bore protiv ovog zakona, jer, makar radili u privatnom sektoru, Dado može i njima zakomplicirat život (prije svega mislim na dobivanje raznoraznih dozvola)...
> 			
> 		
> 
> Grozna mi je ta cinjenica. U 21. stoljecu smo, a malo nas toga razlikuje od vremena innkvizicije.  Zar je stvarno u Hrvatskoj nepozeljno i opasno slobodno misliti i izrazavati misao?


x!

----------


## ina33

Što htjedoh reći - da zahvaljujem onima koji govore, a na ovo pitanje od fritulice odgovor je jest.

----------


## ina33

> Što htjedoh reći - da zahvaljujem onima koji govore, a na ovo pitanje od fritulice odgovor je jest.


Ali, što bi i političari rekli, radimo na tome da se to promijeni  8).

----------


## tonili

> Zar je stvarno u Hrvatskoj nepozeljno i opasno slobodno misliti i izrazavati misao?


Pa bojim se da jest. Svakodnevno smo u situaciji svjedočiti tome i vjerujem da se većina nas bar jednom u životu našla na takvom "skliskom" terenu, reći i pasti na poledici ili šutjeti i sigurno hodati ulicom...
Društvo nam je puno svakojakih nepravdi, na nama je da plivamo... borimo se gdje možemo...vičemo gdje nas ne žele čuti...šutimo kad procjenimo da je to bolje....ah, životg je politika (a svi znamo da je politika k....)

----------


## Jelena

> Zar je stvarno u Hrvatskoj nepozeljno i opasno slobodno misliti i izrazavati misao?
> 			
> 		
> 
> ...vjerujem da se većina nas bar jednom u životu našla na takvom "skliskom" terenu, reći i pasti na poledici ili šutjeti i sigurno hodati ulicom...


*X*

----------


## ina33

Fritulice, naša trenutna reala je da je face value - da, svakako treba progovarat protiv nepravde itd., ali da je real value - biži ća, ti bidni "zviždači", što se vidi na nekim primjerima koji su progovorili, dobili javni pljesak, ali insitutucijsko ignoriranje, i na kraju si zakomplicirali život, ostanu negdje izvan sustava i nitko ih ne štiti osim sporadične zaštite od strane medija i što pobjeđuju u anketama Radija101 za najbolje izjave godine. Karikiram, al ne puno. Radimo na tome da se face i real value izjednače... nadam se.

----------


## vinko

Slažem se da je u Hrvatskoj opasno govoriti protiv moćnika, bez obzira na argumente. Ali možda bi mogla funkcionirati metoda roja, tj. veliki broj malih i upornih ugriza, onako kako to radimo u ovom slučaju. Ako nas ima puno, neće se moći obračunavati sa svakim pojedinačno (iako nisu isključene pojedinačne žrtve). U svakom slučaju, još jedno moje pisamce je jučer otišlo Kosorici, s punim imenom i prezimenom...

----------


## ina33

> Slažem se da je u Hrvatskoj opasno govoriti protiv moćnika, bez obzira na argumente. Ali možda bi mogla funkcionirati metoda roja, tj. veliki broj malih i upornih ugriza, onako kako to radimo u ovom slučaju. Ako nas ima puno, neće se moći obračunavati sa svakim pojedinačno (iako nisu isključene pojedinačne žrtve). U svakom slučaju, još jedno moje pisamce je jučer otišlo Kosorici, s punim imenom i prezimenom...


Metoda roja, kritične mase, male kapi koja pomaže tkati slap - to je ta metoda i zato i jesmo svi u ovome   :Love: .

----------


## tonili

> Metoda roja, kritične mase, male kapi koja pomaže tkati slap - to je ta metoda i zato i jesmo svi u ovome .


*X*  :Love:

----------


## lilium

o da, slobodno misljenje i govorenje bas i nisu pozeljni... 

svaka cast svima iz struke koji u ovom trenu dizu glas protiv ovog zakona  :Heart:

----------


## fritulica1

> Pa bojim se da jest. Svakodnevno smo u situaciji svjedočiti tome i vjerujem da se većina nas bar jednom u životu našla na takvom "skliskom" terenu, reći i pasti na poledici ili šutjeti i sigurno hodati ulicom...
> Društvo nam je puno svakojakih nepravdi, na nama je da plivamo... borimo se gdje možemo...vičemo gdje nas ne žele čuti...šutimo kad procjenimo da je to bolje....ah, životg je politika (a svi znamo da je politika k....)


Kuzim sto hoces reci ali mene i dalje uzasava cinjenica da medicinari iz straha moraju sutjeti i svakodnevno trpiti svakakve budalastine, nebuloze i lazi  izrecene od strane vladajucih, a koje se direktno ticu njihove struke, njihovog posla? Jer stvari su u ovom slucaju poprilicno konkretne. To mi izgleda kao generalna lobotomija, a na udaru su oni u ciju logiku i racionalno razmisljanje nikad ne bismo smjeli posumnjati - lijecnici. Meni je to strasno i toga me je strah. I ne mogu se pomiriti s time. Sitnim ili krupnim ugrizima, moramo se osloboditi toga.

----------


## Bebel

I Slavenka Drakulić je dala svoj doprinos ovoj temi. Moram priznati da me trenutno uopće ne smeta termin "umjetna oplodnja" (mada trenutno u ovim uvjetima nije baš poželjan), jer mi je važnije da je teme i dalje svakodnevno aktualna.
Na žalost i dalje mi se po glavi vrti izjava dr.Š. da su se _pacijentice uspaničile_....pa i struka je rekla što misli o zakonu.
U kojoj banana državi mi živimo.

----------


## tonili

> Moram priznati da me trenutno uopće ne smeta termin "umjetna oplodnja" (mada trenutno u ovim uvjetima nije baš poželjan), jer mi je važnije da je teme i dalje svakodnevno aktualna.


Upravo ovo sam i ja jutros pomislila čitajući Večernji - malo me bocne, al mislim si, glavno da se piše pozitiva. Često se u tekstu pojavljuju i termin "umjetna" i mpo - ma glavno da se krećemo, malim, ali sigurnim koracima...

----------


## ina33

Fritulica, većina medicinara u MPO-u je diverzificirana (bavi se i drugim stvarima) - u Hrv. mislim. A propos žena na rubu živčanog sloma i meni smeta percepcija da su žene panično-histerična bića, žene letaju charter avionima u klinike i uopće razgovor u tim terminima... ali mi jednako smeta i ono majka je majka, samo žena razumije i sl. I mi žene imamo dobar dio racija, ja plediram za taj dio da ga skuže  8).

----------


## vikki

[quote="fritulica1"]


> Kuzim sto hoces reci ali mene i dalje uzasava cinjenica da medicinari iz straha moraju sutjeti i svakodnevno trpiti svakakve budalastine, nebuloze i lazi  izrecene od strane vladajucih, a koje se direktno ticu njihove struke, njihovog posla? Jer stvari su u ovom slucaju poprilicno konkretne. To mi izgleda kao generalna lobotomija, a na udaru su oni u ciju logiku i racionalno razmisljanje nikad ne bismo smjeli posumnjati - lijecnici. Meni je to strasno i toga me je strah. I ne mogu se pomiriti s time. Sitnim ili krupnim ugrizima, moramo se osloboditi toga.


*x*

----------


## ina33

[quote="vikki"]


> Kuzim sto hoces reci ali mene i dalje uzasava cinjenica da medicinari iz straha moraju sutjeti i svakodnevno trpiti svakakve budalastine, nebuloze i lazi  izrecene od strane vladajucih, a koje se direktno ticu njihove struke, njihovog posla? Jer stvari su u ovom slucaju poprilicno konkretne. To mi izgleda kao generalna lobotomija, a na udaru su oni u ciju logiku i racionalno razmisljanje nikad ne bismo smjeli posumnjati - lijecnici. Meni je to strasno i toga me je strah. I ne mogu se pomiriti s time. Sitnim ili krupnim ugrizima, moramo se osloboditi toga.
> 			
> 		
> 
> *x*


Glockamo, uglavnom usitno, koliko ko može.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Pa koliko se ja sjećam do nedavno su i medicinari (dio njih) vodili rat s Dadom, nisu htjeli prihvatiti njegovu reformu i naplaćivati participacije, čak su i odvjetnike angažirali. Nisu oni tako strašljivi  :Smile:

----------


## vikki

> Moram priznati da me trenutno uopće ne smeta termin "umjetna oplodnja"


Mene i inače ne smeta kad se radi o razgovornom stilu (kraće je, a i ljudi koji nisu u tome odmah kuže za razliku od službenog termina). No, novinari bi trebali znati razliku i razloge zašto bi bilo bolje služiti se službenim nazivom.

----------


## vikki

> Pa koliko se ja sjećam do nedavno su i medicinari (dio njih) vodili rat s Dadom, nisu htjeli prihvatiti njegovu reformu i naplaćivati participacije, čak su i odvjetnike angažirali. Nisu oni tako strašljivi


Meni se čini da su se MPO doktori pokazali malkice strašljivima.

----------


## ina33

> Pcelica Mara prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pa koliko se ja sjećam do nedavno su i medicinari (dio njih) vodili rat s Dadom, nisu htjeli prihvatiti njegovu reformu i naplaćivati participacije, čak su i odvjetnike angažirali. Nisu oni tako strašljivi 
> 
> 
> Meni se čini da su se MPO doktori pokazali malkice strašljivima.


Ajmo reći da su, veći dio njih, jako pažljivi. Gruba su vremena i čisto ekonomski. Pitajmo se, ruku na srce, kako bismo mi na njihovom mjestu.

----------


## aenea

> vikki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Pcelica Mara prvotno napisa
> ...


A i broj liječnika opće prakse i ginekologa koji su specijalizirali MPO je jako, jako različit  :Grin:  Žao mi je što je njih svega par progovorilo (dr. Radončić  :Love:  ), ali trudim se ne osuđivati ni njih dok istina ne ispliva :/

----------


## Amalthea

Podižem... da se očuva kronologija:

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/sdp-m...-clanak-143383



> *Umjetna oplodnja*
> 
> *SDP: Milinović je kauboj i pravo je vrijeme  da odjuri u suton*
> 
> *Milinović je imao tri prezentacije.  Jednu za struku, na kojoj je jasno rečeno da je broj trudnoća manji za  93 nakon uvođenja Zakona o umjetnoj oplodnji, a druge dvije za Hinu i  novinare..*
> 
> 
> "Kada je bio mali, Milinović je želio biti kauboj. Mi mu zbog toga  poručujemo da pravi kauboj zna kada je pravo vrijeme da odjuri u suton."  Savjet je to koji su ministru zdravstva Darku Milinoviću dali SDP-ovci  Milanka Opačić i  Mirando Mrsić na svojoj današnjoj tiskovnoj  konferenciji održanoj nakon jučerašnjeg saborskog aktualnog prijepodneva  na kojem su ih, kako kažu, iznervirale Milinovićeve laži. Posebice one  vezane uz broj trudnoća do kojih je došlo medicinski potpomognutom  oplodnjom.
> 
> ...



http://www.jutarnji.hr/ministre--suo...-posto/782616/




> *Ministre, suočite se sa stvarnošću: Broj trudnoća pao je za 12 posto*
> 
> 
> Hrvatska je postigla senzacionalan uspjeh na području medicinski  potpomognute oplodnje. Nakon što je prošlog ljeta izglasala  najrestriktivniji *Zakon o medicinskoj oplodnji u Europi*, u prva  četiri mjeseca ove godine postigla je 20 posto veći broj trudnoća nego u  istom razdoblju lani!
>     Te gotovo nevjerojatne podatke iznio je prekjučer ministar zdravstva i  kreator novog zakona *Darko Milinović*.
>  Takav porast uspješnosti još nikada nije zabilježila niti jedna  zemlja niti je ijedan zakon imao tako pozitivne posljedice. Tim se  spektakularnim rezultatima uspjela u jednom trenutku približiti samo  susjedna Italija. Njima je to pak uspjelo u godini kad su - na  inzistiranje stručnjaka, a po odluci Ustavnog suda - morali ukinuti  zakon kakav danas ima Hrvatska. Kako su Talijani - s boljom opremom i  iskusnijim stručnjacima - uspjeli tako podbaciti u vrijeme zakonskih  restrikcija, a Hrvati su ista - zapravo od Talijana prepisana - zakonska  rješenja uspjeli pretočiti u spektakularan uspjeh? Odgovor je vrlo  jednostavan. Podaci ministra Milinovića nisu točni.
> 
> 
> Ovog su vikenda svi stručnjaci koji se bave medicinski potpomognutom  oplodnjom bili na *kongresu na Plitvicama*. Tamo su prvi put  predstavljeni detaljni podaci o uspješnosti prije i poslije uvođenja  novog zakona. Brojčano je iskazano je li zabrana najbolje svjetske  prakse - oplodnje svih dobivenih jajnih stanica i zamrzavanja zametaka -  utjecala na uspjeh MPO-a.
> ...

----------


## kandela

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-sam-sebe.html

a da tema ne nestane kopiram i tekst, jer se njima svi moraju klanjati...

*Potpredsjednik Vlade i ministar zdravstva Darko Milinović, čini se, trčao je pred rudo, pa je u svega u 24 sata morao demantirati sam sebe*
*Podsjetimo, Milinović je* *za tjednik Globus ustvrdio da 'radikalan rebalans znači moguće rezanje prava iz zdravstvenog osiguranja, smanjenje mirovina i plaća u javnom sektoru za 10-15 posto, rezanje socijalnih prava i ostalih socijalnih naknada'.*

*Nakon što je njegove riječi o mogućem rezanju plaća, mirovina i svih ostalih prava najprije demantirao Božidar Kalmeta, a potom i premijerka Jadranka Kosor, Milinović je osjetio potrebu da mora pojasniti da nije rekao ono što je mislio, već da je rekao nešto što nije mislio.*

*Tako je u za 'Dnevnik' HTV-a ustvrdio:*

*'Nisam rekao da će biti ikakvog rezanja plaća. Oni koji zagovaraju veliki rebalans proračuna građanima moraju objasniti što to znači. O tome se na Vladi nije raspravljalo', kazao je kratko Milinović.*

*Sad je valjda rekao što je mislio.*

----------


## tlatincica

...ma ono, znam da nije primjereno, niti on- topic, ali jednostavno moram
U laži su kratke noge al je vel'ka kuća

Doktore... ma, šta doktore? Ministre i budući Dragi Vođo! Javi broj računa pa da se i ja odreknem dijela svoje plaće, da možeš sinu završiti tavan.

----------


## vikki

Uzorni štediša, nema šta. Tako je i L. R. šparao od gableca i kupio Dukat.

----------

